
Apple will list NAV as an an approved virtual currency in the app store - WalterSmithern
https://twitter.com/NAVCoin/status/953159990860230656
======
newman8r
The tweet implies they're in the process becoming an approved currency in the
app store, not that they've already been approved. Am I missing something
here?

